# υπαρκτός σοσιαλισμός = real socialism, actually existing socialism



## theseeker (Nov 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα σας!

Πως θα αποδίδαμε στα αγγλικά τον όρο "υπαρκτός σοσιαλισμός"; Existent socialism; Δε μου πάει...


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2010)

Προτιμούμε, νομίζω, το *actually existing socialism*.

*Real socialism* (also *actually existing socialism*, *really existing socialism*, *developed socialism*, and *state socialism*) was a term introduced in the 1970s to refer to the _de facto_ socialism as found in the Eastern Bloc and differentiate it from traditional notions of (ideal) socialism. _Real_ referred to the fact that not all aspects of full socialism could be implemented in the beginning, and so this _real socialism_ was only a stepping stone and transitional stage between the more ideal form of post-monetary, post-commodity socialism.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_socialism​


----------



## NadiaF (Nov 12, 2010)

*Αντικαλημέρα σου!*

Γιατί δεν σου πάει;

"really existing socialism" 

http://www.google.gr/#hl=el&biw=189...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=220bf25c29e2ea16


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> .....was a term introduced in the 1970s to refer to the *de facto socialism *...


Εντάξει ίσως δεν είναι καθιερωμένο, αλλά το "de facto socialism" δεν είναι πιο ωραίο από όλα τα άλλα που λέει η Βίκι? (σκέφτομαι ότι ένα actual socialism θα ήταν επίσης ωραίο).


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2010)

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Απλώς στη βιβλιογραφία (π.χ. γκουγκλοβιβλία) ο συνηθέστερος όρος είναι _actually existing socialism_. Είναι η... υπαρκτή μετάφραση. Όπως θα λέγαμε και με τον σοσιαλισμό: τι να κάνουμε, αυτή μας βρίσκεται τώρα.


----------



## theseeker (Nov 12, 2010)

χαχαχα, ωραίος παραλληλισμός nickel! Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις προτάσεις σας, το "de facto socialism" νομίζω είναι πιο κοντά σε αυτό που ζητάω. Θέλετε μήπως να ρίξετε μια ματιά και σε όλο το κείμενο (μισή σελίδα στα ελληνικά και η απόδοση στα αγγλικά, είναι statement για έκθεση φωτογραφίας σχετική με τη Λευκορωσία...);


----------



## sarant (Nov 12, 2010)

Πάντως, ο όρος που χρησιμοποιόταν τότε (πριν το 1989) στην αγγλόφωνη βιβλιογραφία ήταν real socialism. Θεωρώ παραπλανητικό το de facto socialism, εφόσον αναφερόμαστε στον συγκεκριμένο υπαρκτό (ή υπάρξαντα) σοσιαλισμό, στα καθεστώτα της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης και της ΕΣΣΔ δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2010)

*Real socialism*. Ναι, συγγνώμη, το _real socialism_ είναι προφανώς το πιο απλό και συνηθισμένο. Το _actually existing socialism_ είναι κάπως η δική μου προτίμηση επειδή πάντοτε το θεωρούσα σαφέστερο.


----------



## TTZ (Nov 18, 2010)

*actually existing socialism*

Συμπτωματικά, τις προάλλες άκουσα σε ένα ποντκαστ τον Nils Gilman (Ph.D. in intellectual history from the University of California, Berkeley, author of Mandarins of the Future: Modernization Theory in Cold War America) να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "actually existing socialism".


----------

